# Would anyone like some free freshly roasted beans to taste test?



## horshamcoffee

Hi everyone,

I'm fairly new to the forums and am interested in getting a bit of feedback. Let me first introduce myself, I run a micro roastery based in West Sussex just outside of Horsham. We specialise (like most of the new roasters) in traceable, premium, ethically traded coffee hand roasted and sold in bags with the date of roasting clearly stamped.

We've been going for about 9 months now and sell mainly to the local community through our market stall, through a few farms shops and supply a handfull of coffee shops with guest coffees.

Next month we are expanding our setup with the addition of a new roaster and new location complete with training facilities etc.

We are very close to finalising the two blends that we intend to offer in addition to our range of single origin coffee. These two blends are will be aimed at espresso drinkers but are always designed to work well using other brew methods. Our main idea is to offer two contrasting blends that will change as different seasonal coffee becomes available but generally have similar tastes when coffees in the blend are replaces.

I'd love to get some feedback from espresso drinkers here on this forum and am wondering if anyone would like two free bags of coffee in return for thoughts, opinions and some suggestions for good names for these two blends?! At the moment I'd like to send out a bag of each to 4 people and am ideally looking for people with decent setups, proper grinder and espresso machine. Both these blends have been tested by us on the La Spaziale S1 mk II and the La Marzocco Linea and GS3. However, we are a bit sick of doing all this tasting ourselves!

If anyone would like to give this a go I intend to send out two bags market A and B and then gather your thoughts before revealing which is which. There is a plan behind the two blends and they do taste fairly different!

If you'd like to participate then please reply to this thread!

Forum admin, just want to check that it's ok for me to post this? I'm not trying to advertise us here but of course that can't really be helped when looking for feedback as a business. Hopefully we can go ahead with this test. I've seen it done before on other forums and I thought it could really benefit us.

Thanks and hope to get some responses! I'd be looking at roasting and send these out in the next few days.

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## Glenn

Moved to the Commercial and Special Offers Forum


----------



## Danm

Be up for doing this.

Dan


----------



## 4085

Count me jn


----------



## aphelion

Yep, count me in too


----------



## coffeechap

Absolutely, and can give you seem lever feedback to boot..


----------



## Callum_T

I'd be up for I taster of the good stuff aswell!


----------



## horshamcoffee

Hi Guys,

Great thanks everyone for the quick response! So far 5 people have responded so I'll stop it there with the first 5 takers.

Would it be ok with everyone if I send 200g bags? Do you feel that's enough to evaluate and provide me with feedback?

Can I ask all who have responded to private message me their address details and I'll aim to roast tomorrow or Monday and send out on Monday or Tuesday. That should mean the beans will have rested for about 3-4 days by the time they reach you!

Thanks for the quick replies!

Bradley


----------



## series530

That will teach me to go out and wash the cars .... I just missed out!

Perhaps next time.

Good luck with the tasting.


----------



## Callum_T

@horshamcoffee - yeah 200g of each blend would be great ill pop you my address through in a PM in a moment

Looking forward to it!


----------



## horshamcoffee

Ian, you are welcome to join in, that would make it 6 which is ok with me! Please send over your address.

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## hopsyturvy

If you want a 7th opinion, I'll gladly give some feedback on a proper commercial setup (Mazzer Robur, Aurelia)


----------



## richardblack5

Gutted just missed out! If anyone drops out (unlikely) give me a shout!


----------



## horshamcoffee

Thanks everyone for the offers! I've decided to limit it to 7 to start with and I'll be sending out the beans tomorrow. Will be in touch soon with a list of feedback and info that I'm hoping to get back.

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## horshamcoffee

Thanks to all those who registered their interest and sent over address details. The first 7 samples were sent out yesterday. *hopsyturvy** and richardblack* I might send out some more in the future so will let you know if I can.

*
*

If I could please have info and thoughts sent to me as private messages first to avoid influencing others that would be great!

Here is a list of the info I'm looking for:

1) Taste and flavour descriptions of both sample A and B.

2) Personal thoughts and views on which of the two you prefer in your favourite espresso based drink.

3) Your preferred brew parameters for each sample

4) How easy you found each sample to work with

5) Would you recommend either for novice home/commercial baristas

6) How do these samples compare to your favourite beans? (please mention your personal favourite)

7) If you have a chance, how well did they work in other brew methods?

8) Suggested names for each blend!

Please feel free to give me any other feedback that you feel would be helpful to us and thanks to everyone for getting involved. They were sent Royal Mail 2nd class so should arrive tomorrow.

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## jimbow

I stopped by and tried some of your espresso just before Christmas and I think we might have spoken at the time. Are you still running the stall on Saturdays?


----------



## garydyke1

Mine arrived today , thanks!

Will let these rest another day and start pulling some shots ; )


----------



## series530

Mine has probably arrived today but I wont be at home to try it until tomorrow.


----------



## Callum_T

Got mine this morning unopened as of yet, but bagging and branding looks great. Ill take some good quality snaps later on


----------



## horshamcoffee

Hi,

Yes we still do! Saturdays are going well, we seem to be selling a good number of bags of beans which is great


----------



## horshamcoffee

Thanks Callum,

We normally also have labels on the back of the bags with details on the coffee but have left those off these to avoid influencing peoples opinions!


----------



## aphelion

Coffee received today, thanks very much, will get feedback to you asap!


----------



## dimitris

Hi,

Is the offer for tasting coffee still running...? I am really interested in trying your coffee and why not to buy some fresh roasted beans...

Cheers

Dimitris


----------



## Thanasis

Hi there

Is the offer still on? I would be very interested for trying your coffee as I'm an enthusiast and have a passion for a good quality coffee. And if I like why not buying some fresh ground coffee









Cheers

Thanasis


----------



## Callum_T

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7led55ftlcsafwm/Coffee-1.jpg

Bags look great, I've managed to have a little bit of time with both blends. Going to keep my cards close to my chest, but I'm enjoying them as straight up shots and in flat whites.

Just thought I'd share the photo really...

*edit image link was broken*


----------



## Callum_T

Saying that that failed ill just upload through tapatalk ...


----------



## series530

I'm not giving any games away just yet either.

We had a try with both this morning with milk based drinks. Pure espresso tests will follow in due course.


----------



## Danm

Arrived back from holiday to a freezing house and two packs of fresh beans which was very welcome. They have been opened today and will report back in due course


----------



## horshamcoffee

Thanks guys

looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts!

thanks

bradley


----------



## garydyke1

Had a bit of emotional / stressful and heavy weekend, so my palate isnt 100% today. Will hold off a proper tasting until tomorrow/Tuesday.

One of the samples I can straight out confirm is not to my taste, so i'm probably best holding off my thoughts, the other (lighter) blend/sample was good and will be getting a full analysis


----------



## garydyke1

1) Taste and flavour descriptions of both sample A and B.

A = Red fruits, a touch of marzipan and bitter choc finish. Balanced and not in-your-face.

B = not my thing, sorry. Quite rubbery and bitter (partly robusta?)

2) Personal thoughts and views on which of the two you prefer in your favourite espresso based drink.

A without a doubt. This tasted very much like the espresso served in Yorks Bakery Cafe in Brum which is Caravan coffee roasters. ie very decent!

3) Your preferred brew parameters for each sample

Very forgiving as both espresso and ristretto. 17.5g into 27g in 26/27 seconds was nice , as was 17.5g into 30g in 25 seconds - thinner mouth feel but quite delicious

4) How easy you found each sample to work with

The crema on B was insane, however I only pulled 2 shots and gave up on taste.

A was also giving great crema and very easy to dial-in. I would say the roast complimented the components of the blend very well.

5) Would you recommend either for novice home/commercial baristas

I could see A being a great 'house-blend' for a shop due to its forgiving nature and easy-going flavour profile. For someone learning to dial espresso in it would be easy to work with.

6) How do these samples compare to your favourite beans? (please mention your personal favourite)

The blends and Single-origins I work with are usually slightly lighter in roast and have a different level of acidity & can be quite a challenge. Sample A was a refreshing change - A drink but dont think blend!

7) If you have a chance, how well did they work in other brew methods?

Sorry only enough for espresso, I could see A making a nice brewed coffee as the roast wasnt dominant


----------



## mompt

It would be my pleasure to test your beans also.

Give you some feedback based on how well this blend goes as ristretto, espresso, latte, machiatto - I drink almost every type of coffee based drink.


----------



## horshamcoffee

Brilliant, thanks so much for you thoughts and information.

It's really interesting to hear how you got on with the coffee. Well, I think it's time I revealed what went into the blends:

Sample A: 40% brazil Fazenda Pantano bourbon pulped natural, 30% Rwanda Gisuma bourbon washed, 30% El Salvador el Carmen bourbon washed. All three are very good single origin coffee. The aim with this blend was to put together 3 coffee's that would compliment each other. The Brazil makes for a very nice base while the Rwanda and El Salvador bring the character flavours to the blend. It is roasted mid way between 1st and 2nd crack.

Sample B: 50% Nicaraguan washed from one of the large fair trade co operatives. 25% Costa Rica Tarrazu Parritilla microlot washed and 25% Ehiopian Konga 4 natural. It's roasted just a few seconds into second crack so a darker roast than Sample A. This one does give a lot or crema but there isn't any Robusta in it. As far as the quality of the coffee involved, it's not as expensive to produce this one. The Ethiopian natural is wild, earthy, fruity and not always to everyones taste!

Still looking forward to hearing other peoples comments on the two blends!

Thanks

Bradley


----------



## garydyke1

I think you've confirmed 100% in my mind that anything over 2nd crack then I cannot tollorate the bitterness.


----------



## garydyke1

Do you intend selling Sample A, what would be cost including postage?


----------



## horshamcoffee

Hi Gary,

Yes I'm planning to put it up on the site very soon, this weekend hopefully! Probably going to have it on there for £4.50/227g bag and £14.50/kg

Thanks

Bradley


----------

